# Inquiring minds...do you read books more than once?



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi folks, I started a poll topic in a different section but wanted to get more participation.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73429.0.html

But if this is a no-no, please forgive.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes, often.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes. I will reread a favorite book or series multiple times. There are times when I'm tired and just want to enjoy reading a book that I know I'll enjoy. It helps me relax. I also have a husband that is a non-stop talker (even in his sleep), so when I'm home it is easier to just read something that I don't mind being interrupted with while reading. He's a sweetheart so I really don't mind.  I travel a lot so I save my new books to read when flying and in the hotel on my own.


----------



## Grrarrgh (Aug 10, 2010)

Yep - all the time. Sometimes I'm just in the mood for something familiar, sometimes there's a movie coming out, so I re-read the book, sometimes the book was just that good. But I do it rather often.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes. Quite often.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes I do!!  I've read Gone With The Wind about 14 times!!  Love that book!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep, all the time.  It was one of my main reasons for getting a Kindle.  I was running out of book space and I couldn't give away any of my books because it would never fail I would want to reread it sometime down the line and just have to go buy it again.  With the Kindle all I have to do is download it from my archives when I get into the mood to reread something.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Absolutely. I did that even with dead tree books -- but it's even easier with the Kindle. It's really unlocked my curiosity -- I let me interests run wild, and download book after book.

In fact when I first got my Kindle, it was almost six months before I finally finished one -- though I'd _started_ reading over 100!


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I guess I'm the odd one out! I rarely reread books unless it's been years, and even then the likelihood of me finishing the re-read is low.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

It depends on the book, but I definitely re-read my favorites.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Never.

There are too many excellent books to waste time reading one of them twice.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ah, there's more 're-readers' here. Thanks for the responses!

Did you all go vote in the poll? I dont think so. Here's the link:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73429.0.html


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

kindlegrl81 said:


> Yep, all the time. It was one of my main reasons for getting a Kindle. I was running out of book space and I couldn't give away any of my books because it would never fail I would want to reread it sometime down the line and just have to go buy it again. With the Kindle all I have to do is download it from my archives when I get into the mood to reread something.


Yup, that's me. That's exactly why I got a Kindle.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Elk said:


> There are too many excellent books to waste time reading one of them twice.


'Tis a dilemma, I agree!


----------



## Evilcyber (May 17, 2011)

Why should I handle re-reading a book I like differently on the Kindle?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very seldomly as I generaly prefer new experiences and every repeated experience is one less new experience since time is finite.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Evilcyber said:


> Why should I handle re-reading a book I like differently on the Kindle?


I didnt make that distinction. Maybe I should! From some of the responses, people said:

1. It was easier to do so
2. They had so many books they couldnt keep track and re-read some by accident!

LOL


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Sometimes. If a new book comes out in a series I read and I don't remember what has happened Ill reread them. Other than that not really.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes. I re-read books all the time.
In fact, I've literally read some books to pieces and can only hope they show up eventually as ebooks since they are out of print.

Having a bad memory helps with the mysteries.  I can't remember a month later who did anything. hahaha So re-reading them is always a joy.


----------



## Teinouji (Dec 13, 2010)

Sometimes. It depends on the book, really.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> Very seldomly as I generaly prefer new experiences and every repeated experience is one less new experience since time is finite.


I always find something new each time I re-read a book. It is always a new experience whether I'm reading it for the second time or the 20th.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

kindlegrl81 said:


> I always find something new each time I re-read a book. It is always a new experience whether I'm reading it for the second time or the 20th.


Oh I generally do too. But it's still not a totally new experience. I look at it from the stand point that I'll only read X number of books in my lifetime, and every book I choose to re-read is subtracting one from that total so it has to be something I really loved for me to re-read personally.

But I'm just a "variety is the spice of life" person in general be it not re-reading books often, prefering to try a new restaurant vs. go to a favorite restaurant or what have you.


----------



## Dr. Laurence Brown (Jun 23, 2011)

It depends. If it's a book by an author I enjoy or the next in line for a series, I will only read that until I'm finished. If I'm reading multiple books at once it means that the book I started with isn't holding my attention and I need a break from it.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Almost never.  I know I won't live long enough to read everything I'd like to read, I definitely don't have time to read them twice!


----------



## Jeff Rivera (Jun 22, 2011)

I prefer to focus on one book at a time. If I'm multitasking at all I'm writing in between reading.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a huge re-reader.  For many years, it was an economic necessity - little money available for non-essentials, plus the local library had a limited selection; so it was re-read or not read.  I chose re-read.  Now it's a way of life for me, and I enjoy falling back into a world that's not mine but is still familiar.


----------



## David5240 (Jun 21, 2011)

Always - usually 3 going at once, sometimes 2 but up to 5!  Just the way I am made I guess.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

The only time I reread book is when I forgot I read it and start again. Obviously I'm just talking fiction. Nonfiction I definitely have reread.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

David5240 said:


> Always - usually 3 going at once, sometimes 2 but up to 5! Just the way I am made I guess.


The thread is asking if you read books more than once--i.e. do you re-read--not whether you read more than one book at the same time.


----------



## ak_popsicle (Dec 4, 2008)

Yep! Only there are many books I have read several times.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I have some books I've read four times. If it's good, it's always good. DH doesn't understand the concept of re-reading books. To me it's like music or movies - if I like it once, I'll like it again!


----------



## MarionSipe (May 13, 2011)

I re-read books all the time.  In fact, my favorites are generally the ones you can read more than once, and still learn new things from.


----------



## Pamela Davis (Feb 7, 2011)

I re-read on a regular basis. I have favorites that are comfy old friends where I can relax completely while reading them. Other times I find that I get something new out of them the second time around. There are certain series that I re-read regularly every few years.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes! I will admit that I don't do it as often since having my Kindle but I do still re-read my favorites. There is something nice about reading something familiar.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Very often. I have a lot of history books, so sometimes it's for research. Other times it's just for fun.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Kathy said:


> Yes. I will reread a favorite book or series multiple times. There are times when I'm tired and just want to enjoy reading a book that I know I'll enjoy. It helps me relax.


I knew it wasn't just me who feels this way!

*feels vindicated*


----------



## Beth Groundwater (Apr 6, 2011)

Usually not. There are so many great books out there that I want to read yet, I don't feel I have the time to re-read one, even if I really enjoyed it the first time.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

I read a lot, about 1-2 books a week at least, so I don't always go back and reread something unless it was one of my favorites. But if a book is on my favorites list, I'll reread it a dozen times. 

My husband, on the other hand, rereads everything he owes (I feel like he goes through his entire library at least once a year.) I can't fathom reading EVERYTHING over and over. There's too much new stuff out there to discover.


----------



## MJFredrick (Jun 20, 2011)

I used to, all the time. But now my TBR is out of control and I'd feel guilty not making progress on it!


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

There is only one book that I have read twice. A Knight in Shining Armor by Jude Deveraux. That was my very first romance. There are SO many books out there that I want to read, but so little time.


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, I have a few books that I reread because I like them so much.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I used to.. as the 10+ bookcases in our home can attest to. Now that I read mainly indies & review books for Red Adept Reviews, I don't have time to reread, as my TBR list is bordering on 700 books.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

If it is very good I may read a book more than once.  Also when I was a student I sometimes read a book that I was studying more than once.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

9MMare said:


> Hi folks, I started a poll topic in a different section but wanted to get more participation.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73429.0.html
> 
> But if this is a no-no, please forgive.


Of course. Why wouldn't I re-read something I enjoyed. Saying you won't re-read a book is like saying you won't talk to a friend because you've already spoke to them or eat a steak because you know what steak tastes like.

That attitude baffles me. It's not that I HAVE to re-read but that I want to.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Yes, I love to revisit my favorite books!

Sandy


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

I do re-read books that I like from time to time, but I have to make sure I've let enough time pass.

I know a guy who has such a bad memory that he's decided to stop reading new books, just so that he can endlessly recycle through the books he's already read. His thinking is that he knows he enjoyed those books, he kept them, so he puts dates in them, and figures after a year or two they're fresh again. He doesn't remember the plots. It's like reading a new book that he's already vetted.


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

The classics.  I believe I mentioned in another thread, but The Ringworld is currently on my nightstand, having not read that one for many years.  Maybe after that, Dune; but then I'll have to get back to new books.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

I re-read quite a few of my books. It used to be partly down to lack of space for more books, now it's just because I know I enjoyed them. It's also because on a reread, you can catch foreshadowing or character interactions that didn't seem important the first time through but are actually key. Books can be very different the second time through.


----------



## Joseph.Garraty (May 20, 2011)

Yes! I have a shelf reserved for books that are so good I know I will be revisiting them at some point. In particular, I get more out of Catch-22, Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance, and The Stand every time I read them.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Very, very often.


----------



## barbara elsborg (Oct 13, 2010)

I didn't use to read books more than once. I figured there were so many new ones out there to try BUT now I do. I'm rereading all mine to see whether I want to keep them or let them go. I'm also doing it to save money. I used to buy a huge number of books but times are hard.....


----------



## Julie K. Rose (Jul 5, 2011)

Generally speaking, no - though I do find I like to get favorite books on audio (usually on CD in my car for my commute). When listening, it doesn't feel like a re-read, because the voice acting of the narrator makes it feel new.

I will say, though, when I'm having a crappy day/week, I'll pull out one of my absolute favorites (the Lord of the Rings trilogy) and dip in at random. Always helps me feel better.


----------



## ChrisHoward (May 14, 2010)

Oh yeah! All the time. I'm re-reading Diamond Age right now--must be the seventh or eighth time I've read it.

Chris


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, I reread my favorites or intriguing books all the time, Not to reread - it would be like going through life having just a series of one-night stands. Not that there is anything wrong with that...


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes, but it all depends on the depth of character, power of description, underlying message, and the feeling I'm left with after I read the final lines. Sometimes I just want to go on that journey - both inner and outer - with those characters once again.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I read Dune by Frank Herbert every summer. I get something new out of it each time I read it.


----------



## SArthurMartin (Jul 1, 2011)

Do comic collections count? Because I read through my complete Calvin and Hobbes collection probably once a year.


----------



## Picatsso (Mar 24, 2011)

Absolutely!  But I can't figure out for the life me why I sometimes can't remember the ending!  It's wierd...especiall if it hasn't been that long since I read it!


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

My favorites, yes.  Love them too much to forever say goodbye.

Miriam Minger


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

I most definitely do. On a budget, with insomnia, I do tend to recycle. Some I can't stand I get rid of to charity shops so I don't get tempted to give them another whirl. Some of the ones I love, though, I keep in a milk crate by the bed so I can dip into them again and again.


----------



## Steven Slavick (May 15, 2011)

I love to re-read books, so I can learn from the best, but also because it's so enjoyable. I've read Gone With the Wind twice now. I'm hoping to read it a few more times. I really look forward to re-reading the Harry Potter series (I don't think any other series measures up!). Some authors I want to re-read because I find them so entertaining: Dean Koontz, Harlan Coben, Larry McMurtry, Elmore Leonard, Stephen King, Richard Russo, Jeffery Deaver, Jennifer Weiner, Robert Ludlum, and Courtney Milan.


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

Absolutely! I have re-read books and discovered something I didn't see the first time. It was probably because I knew where the book was going so I identified little hints the author planted, but never would have noticed unless I had read it at least once. It's like when you listen to music multiple times or watch a movie over and over again, you notice things you didn't the last time around.


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

anne_holly said:


> I most definitely do. On a budget, with insomnia, I do tend to recycle. Some I can't stand I get rid of to charity shops so I don't get tempted to give them another whirl. Some of the ones I love, though, I keep in a milk crate by the bed so I can dip into them again and again.


I love that image - {I keep in a milk crate by the bed so I can dip into them again and again} You sound like a true book lover! It reminds me of my feelings of books. A glass of red wine, a fire and a great book.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

WriterCTaylor said:


> I love that image - {I keep in a milk crate by the bed so I can dip into them again and again} You sound like a true book lover! It reminds me of my feelings of books. A glass of red wine, a fire and a great book.


Most of my books live in shelves and boxes all around my apartment and in the closet (small apartment with a three year old, so I had to pack a lot of stuff away), but I like to keep my handy supply by the bed for nights where I can't sleep. Though, reading doesn't not help insomnia at all - quite the opposite. The red wine might work better, though...


----------



## adegan (Apr 27, 2010)

I've read the Ender series about five times now... I've also read The Courtship of Princess Leia twice.


----------



## RobSpalding (Jul 15, 2011)

I read lots of books many times over.
Sometimes it's because I just feel a need to see those characters again, sometimes to catch up before the next book in the series comes out (Wheel of Time I've read some of those books at least 15 times!)
Occasionally it's because I've finished the book I was reading, want to read something, but have no new books to go to - less of a problem now with Kindle.
Sometimes it's comfort reading, I know I like it and don't want to start something I'm not sure of.
Other times it's for inspiration, how does this author do what I'm thinking of writing?

So, in conclusion, I do read books more than once.


----------



## kingdead (Jul 3, 2011)

I used to go through a period of rereading 'It' by Stephen King for a few summers. I always seemed to forget the ending though as it was always different to how I remember.

I reread certain things once in a while that have, what I consider, complex language or ideas such as Naked Lunch or the first chapter of Brave New World.


----------

